# My Danes



## Solitaire (Jan 6, 2008)

Petal (fawn) and Dexter watching me out in the fields










Sasha my old rescue Dane x










Oliver my baby


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

WOW now they are some dogs georgous


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful dogs thank you for posting the pictures,lovely,....


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely pics, they are georgeous


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

They are stunning


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they are just lovely dog you got


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

BEAUTIFULL DOGS  Think their our first greatdane pic's ain't they ?
My daughter wants one of them  eat ya out of house and home lol.


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Lovely pics , Beautiful dogs i just love them they look so cuddly


----------



## Solitaire (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks everybody and yes they are lovely and cuddley espeially my Oliver 
Am I the only Dane owner on here ????


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi lovely pictures of your dogs, my friend has a Dane that she has just starting working in competition.


----------



## mjbelkin (Jan 9, 2008)

A friend of mine used to have a Dane X, and he was convinced he was a lapdog 

Yours are beautiful, and remind me of Duke


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow! Great looking dogs


----------



## amy_lou_79 (Jan 3, 2008)

I love the first photo. Its like they are stood to attention! Its brilliant.
They are a lovely breed aren't they? The friendly giants!


----------

